# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  انتبه : حسن السؤال نصف العلم

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لَمَّا كان العلم سؤالاً وجوابًا، وكان حسنُ السؤال نصفَ العلم[3] 
فحسن السؤال سببٌ في تعلُّم العلم النافع؛ لذا أمر الله به الجاهل؛ فقال: ﴿ فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ [النحل: 43]، وفي حديث ابن عباس قال: أصاب رجلاً جرحٌ في عهد رسولِ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم احتلم فأُمِرَ بالاغتسالِ، فاغتسل فمات، فبلغ رسولَ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال: ((قتلوه قتلهم اللهُ، ألَم يكنْ شفاءُ العِيِّ السؤالَ؟!))[4]. 

وقال أميَّة بن أبي الصلت:

وقد يقتل الجهلَ السؤالُ ويشتفي 
إذا عاين الأمرَ المهمَّ المعاينُ 

وفي البحث قِدْمًا والسؤالِ لذي العمى 
شفاءٌ، وأشفى منهما ما تُعايِنُ[5] 






وقال ابن شهابٍ الزهريُّ: العلم خزانةٌ ومفاتيحُها السؤالُ[6].

وقيل للأصمعي: بِمَ نلتَ ما نلت؟ قال: بكثرة سؤالي، وَتَلَقُّفِي الحكمة الشرود[7].

ودعا معاوية بن أبي سفيان دغفلاً النسابة فسأله عن العربية، وسأله عن النجوم، فإذا رجلٌ عالم فقال: يا دغفلُ، من أين حفظتَ هذا؟ قال: حفظتُ هذا بقلب عقولٍ، ولسان سؤولٍ[8].

ولما نشأ أناسٌ لا يسألون عما يجهلون، ولا يبالون بما يفعلون، وقع من البدع والشرور ما الله به عليمٌ، قال ابنُ رجبٍ: واعلم أن كثرةَ وقوع الحوادث التي لا أصل لها في الكتاب والسنة إنما هو من ترك الاشتغالِ بامتثال أوامر الله ورسوله، واجتناب نواهي اللهِ ورسوله، فلو أنَّ من أراد أن يعمل عملاً سأل عما شرع اللهُ في ذلك العمل فامتثله، وعما نهى عنه فاجتنبَه - وقعت الحوادث مقيَّدةً بالكتاب والسنة، وإنما يعمل العاملُ بمقتضى رأيه وهواه، فتقع الحوادث عامَّتُها مخالفةً لما شرعه الله، وربما عسُر ردُّها إلى الأحكام المذكورة في الكتاب والسنَّة؛ لبُعدها عنها[9]. 

واعلم أن الذي يمتنع عن السؤالِ لا يخلو من أمرين، ذكرهما مجاهد حين قال: لا يتعلم العلمَ مستحيٍ ولا مستكبرٌ[10]. 

وقالت عائشة: "نِعم النساءُ نساءُ الأنصار لم يمنَعْهن الحياءُ أن يتفقَّهن في الدين"[11]. 

وقد دخل رجلٌ على ابن المبارك وعنده أهل الحديث يسألونه، فاستحيا أن يسألَ، وجعل أهلُ الحديث يسألونه، فنظر ابن المبارَك إليه، فكتب بطاقة وألقاها إليه، فإذا فيها:

إن تلبَّستَ عن سؤالِك عبدَالله 
ترجعْ غدًا بخفَّيْ حُنَيْنِ 

فأعْنِتِ الشيخَ بالسؤالِ تجِدْه 
سلِسًا يلتقيك بالرَّاحتينِ 

وإذا لَم تَصِحْ صياحَ الثَّكالى 
قمتَ عنه وأنت صفرُ اليدينِ[12] 






[3] فتح الباري (1/172) كتاب العلم - باب من سُئل علمًا وهو مشتغل في حديثه.

[4] أبو داود (337) وحسنه الألباني في الجامع الصغير (7812).

[5]جامع بيان العلم وفضله (1/ 378).

[6]جامع بيان العلم وفضله (1/ 374).

[7] المصدر السابق (1/ 381)].

[8] المصدر السابق [(1/ 378)].

[9]جامع العلوم والحكم (94).

[10] البخاري تعليقًا كتاب العلم باب (50) الحياء في العلم، ووصله أبو نعيم في الحلية (3/287) ومن طريقه الحافظ في تغليق التعليق (93) وإسناده صحيح.

[11] البخاري تعليقًا كتاب العلم، ومسلم موصولاً (332) كتاب الحيض.

[12] المحدث الفاصل (ص: 361).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

واعلم أن للسؤال آدابًا ينبغي مراعاتها عند السؤال، منها:


• أن يتحيَّن الوقتَ المناسب للسؤال، قال ابن عباس: إن كنتُ لآتي الرجل من أصحاب رسولِ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فإذا رأيتُه نائمًا لم أُوقِظْه، وإذا رأيتُه مغمومًا لم أسأله، وإذا رأيته مشغولاً لم أسألْه[13].وقال الخطيب البغدادي: ومن الأدب إذا روى المحدِّث حديثًا، فعرض للطالب في خلاله شيءٌ يريد السؤال عنه، أن لا يسأل عنه وهو في تلك الحال، بل يصبر حتى ينهيَ الراوي حديثَه، ثم يسأل عما عرض له[14]. 

*وملخصه**:

*• لا تقاطع شيخَك أثناء حديثه أو شرحه. 

• تجنَّب السؤال إذا كان الشيخُ يمشي؛ توقيرًا للعلم. 

• لا تسأل شيخَك إذا كان مشغولَ القلب أو مزدحمًا بالأعمال، فإن كنت فارغًا فغيرُك مشغولٌ.• لا بد من مراعاة الأوقاتِ، فتحرَّ وقتَ نشاطه.
[13]الجامع لأخلاق الراوي (1/212).

[14] نفس المصدر (1/211).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*كيف تلقي سؤالك؟


*
لطرح السؤال أدبٌ يراعيه من كان له عقلٌ راجحٌ، فإذا أحسنت السؤالَ، فلا شك أنك ستجد جوابًا، وإن أسأتَ، فلا تأمن الحرمان، وكما تقدَّم: حسنُ السؤال نصفُ العلم.

قال أبو سلمة: لو رافقتُ ابنَ عباس، لاستخرجتُ منه علمًا كثيرًا[15].



• ابدأ سؤالك بتوقير الشيخ.



• ادعُ لشيخك بين يدَي السؤال.



• إن أجابك، فلا تعارضْ قولَه بقول عالمٍ مثلِه، ولا تُمارِه.



قال علي بن أبي طالب - رضي الله عنه -: "إن من حقِّ العالِم ألا تكثرَ عليه بالسؤال، ولا تعنته في الجواب، وأن لا تلحَّ عليه إذا كسل، ولا تأخذ بثوبه إذا نهض، ولا تُفشينَّ له سرًّا، ولا تغتابنَّ عنده أحدًا، ولا تطلبنَّ عثرتَه، وإن زلَّ قبلت معذرته، وعليك أن توقِّره، وتعظِّمه لله، ما دام يحفظ أمر الله، ولا تجلس أمامه، وإن كانت له حاجة سبقت القومَ إلى خدمته"[16].



فإذا راعيت هذه الآداب في السؤال، جنيتَ الثمارَ، ألا وهي:


• تحصيل العلم؛ إذ السؤال مفتاحُ بابه.



• رفع الجهل عن نفسك.


• استخراج علم الشيخ؛ لأن هناك من المشايخ مَن لا يحدِّث حتى يُسأل، قال شعبة:
رآني الأعمش وأنا أحدِّث قومًا، فقال: ويحك أو ويلك يا شعبة، تعلِّق اللؤلؤَ في أعناقِ الخنازير؟![17].



• نشاط الشيخ في درسه على قدر نشاط طلابه وفطنتِهم، فالشيخ يحافظ على العلم الذي عنده إذا سُئل.



قال أمية بن أبي الصلت:


لا يذهبَنَّ بك التفريطُ منتظِرًا 
طولَ الأناة ولا يطمحْ بك العَجَلُ 

فقد يزيدُ السؤالُ المرءَ تجربةً 
ويستريح إلى الأخبارِ من يسَلُ 

وليس ذو العلم بالتقوى كجاهلِها 
ولا البصير كأعمى ما له بصَرُ 

فاستخبرِ الناسَ عما أنت جاهلُه 
إذا عَمِيتَ فقد يجلو العمى الخبرُرُ[18]









[15] الجامع لأخلاق الراوي (1/209).

[16] جامع بيان العلم (1/155).

[17] الجامع لخلاق الراوي (1/205).

[18] جامع بيان العلم (1/106).



رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/45511/#ixzz3C2rd9yqv

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أبا البراء .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وبك شيخنا الهمام .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

واصلوا وصلكم الله بهداه ،، نستأذنكم في نسخ ماذكر أعلاه ولكن بتصرف ، لنشره ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> واصلوا وصلكم الله بهداه ،، نستأذنكم في نسخ ماذكر أعلاه ولكن بتصرف ، لنشره ؟


وفيكم بارك الله ، لك ذلك وشرطي الدعاء بالهداية والثبات .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا وإياكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ونسأل الله الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى والثبات على الحق .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا وإياكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ونسأل الله الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى والثبات على الحق .


آمين وإياكم

----------

